# iPhone music not displaying properly



## Brian G Turner (Jun 28, 2015)

Weird issue - my iPhone 5 is no longer displaying music properly. On album view, instead of simply listing all albums, instead many albums are fragmented with multiple entries - i.e. the same album might be displayed in 5 rows, with only one or two (different) tracks listed under each. This makes it almost impossible to find and select music to play - which is a bit of a pain as we've got used to connecting it up as a master on my hi-fi system, instead of playing CD's. It may be a settings issue, but I can't find anything. Only recent change was O2 carrier settings updated. Anyone any suggestions?


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 28, 2015)

Corrupt file someplace.
If it wasn't an iThing, I'd delete all the Music and recopy it from my master files on Computer in USB Storage mode. But since an iPhone is sort of an iPod with a phone glued in, I'd guess it's not as simple as that.

Can you simply access the files via USB storage, or is it like the old iPods, only can be managed via iTunes on the PC?



Brian Turner said:


> Only recent change was O2 carrier settings updated.


That seems totally unlikely. Well, of course shortly O2 sadly is gone. Telefonica replaced by Three.


----------



## Michael Colton (Jun 30, 2015)

I've never had that problem, but I had something similar with my podcasts app. Restoring to a previous backup fixed it for me.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 30, 2015)

Tried doing a full restore, both from iTunes backup, and iCloud backup - still no joy. Apple techs are coming back to me on this one.


----------



## Michael Colton (Jun 30, 2015)

I've always had good experiences with Apple support/tech, so hopefully it all goes smoothly for you.


----------

